

Intel Working on Chips for Improving Video Quality on the Web - theoneill
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/12/technology/12intel.html?ex=1352523600&en=4688c16d63ed41ab&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
DarrenStuart
I wish they'd work on their crappy gfx chipsets instead.

